# Vortex Tube



## IronHorse (Jan 31, 2009)

Well this is not about engines, but I found these plans a while ago and knew I would build it some day, It is so interesting.

Something that you inject compressed air into and out one end comes cold air and hot out of the other, has to be investigated 

Here is a link to the story and plans: http://www.visi.com/~darus/hilsch/

There are some practical uses for these like cooling cutting bits and cabinets: http://www.airtxinternational.com/how_vortex_tubes_work.php

I have done some tests on it and it does work. It certainly won't freeze mercury or cook my breakfast ( as the article states). The cold pipe is cold to the touch and warm for the hot pipe. I have to do some experiments with different hole sizes in the washer next.

Here are some pictures:








The cold end





The hot end with adjusting valve





All the parts before assembly





The Spiral. This was the tricky part, I pierced it out with a jewellery saw and finished it up with a file.





This shows the washer on the spiral chamber





On to the next project.

IronHorse


----------



## chuck foster (Jan 31, 2009)

very interesting and thanks for the link 

chuck


----------



## tel (Jan 31, 2009)

Same here - that will have to go on my 'future projects' list


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 31, 2009)

Very cool!

I actually have a couple of commercial vortex tubes I got for cheap on eBay. They are fascinating. The biggest problem trying to use one for something like end mill cooling is that they consume air like crazy.

But they do get extremely cold!

Best,

BW


----------



## putputman (Jan 31, 2009)

There must be one hell of a big one up in the sky with the hot end pointed toward Australia & the cold end toward Minnesota. :big: :big: :big:


----------



## tel (Feb 1, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> There must be one hell of a big one up in the sky with the hot end pointed toward Australia & the cold end toward Minnesota. :big: :big: :big:



You got that right


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 1, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> There must be one hell of a big one up in the sky with the hot end pointed toward Australia & the cold end toward Minnesota. :big: :big: :big:



I wonder where they have the compressor : :hDe:


----------



## tel (Feb 1, 2009)

... off to the left a bit


----------

